# [Re-Opened] Problems with Gobi 2000 in Thinkpad T410

## Wallsandfences

hi,

I`m experiencing diffculties in setting up my wwan-card (Qualcomm Gobi 2000)

Perhaps some T410-ownder might have a clue.

i followed this advice: http://olausson.de/news-list/6-Blog/91-qualcom-gobi-2000-umtsgps-3g-modem-with-gentoo-thinkpad-w510

I get two different error modes: one is non-functional with loaded firmware, one is non-funcaiional without loaded firmware. The states occur randomly per each boot. At the Moment the firmware didn't get loaded.

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05c6:9204 Qualcomm, Inc. 
```

Loaded Firmware would state '9205' instead of '9204'

this is 

```
dmesg | grep Qualcomm

[    1.943846] usb 2-1.4: Product: Qualcomm Gobi 2000

[    1.945094] usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: Qualcomm Incorporated

[    3.386148] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem

[    3.386174] qcserial 2-1.4:1.1: Qualcomm USB modem converter detected

[    3.386614] usb 2-1.4: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

Again, loaded firmware would lead to ttyUSB{1-3} set up.

ModemManager would rely on them:

```
systemctl status ModemManager -l

● ModemManager.service - Modem Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/ModemManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sa 2014-12-13 14:13:57 ; 18min ago

 Main PID: 217 (ModemManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/ModemManager.service

           └─217 /usr/sbin/ModemManager

Dez 13 14:14:00 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0': not supported by any plugin

Dez 13 14:14:00 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0': not supported by any plugin

Dez 13 14:14:10 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  (tty/ttyUSB0) failed to parse QCDM version info command result: -4

Dez 13 14:14:10 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  (tty/ttyUSB0) failed to parse QCDM version info command result: -4

Dez 13 14:14:10 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'Gobi' and '1' ports

Dez 13 14:14:10 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Could not grab port (tty/ttyUSB0): 'Cannot add port 'tty/ttyUSB0', unhandled serial type'

Dez 13 14:14:10 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4': Failed to find primary AT port

Dez 13 14:14:16 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'Generic' and '1' ports

Dez 13 14:14:16 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Could not grab port (tty/ttyS0): 'Cannot add port 'tty/ttyS0', unhandled serial type'

Dez 13 14:14:16 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.3': Failed to find primary AT port

```

this is my .config: https://bpaste.net/show/e0b404a51e05

dmesg: [url]https://bpaste.net/show/ba8167ce31c4

[/url]

Now, i can load the firmware per 

```
/lib64/udev/gobi_loader -2000 /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi
```

and get  a welcome

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05c6:9205 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi 2000

```

and a ModemManager a bit happier:

```
 systemctl status ModemManager -l

● ModemManager.service - Modem Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/ModemManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sa 2014-12-13 14:13:57 ; 32min ago

 Main PID: 217 (ModemManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/ModemManager.service

           ├─ 217 /usr/sbin/ModemManager

           └─4461 /usr/libexec/qmi-proxy

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Allocating new client ID...

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Registered 'nas' (version 1.0) client with ID '1'

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Allocating new client ID...

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Registered 'wms' (version 1.0) client with ID '1'

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Allocating new client ID...

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Registered 'pds' (version 1.0) client with ID '1'

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Dez 13 14:42:24 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  couldn't load Supported Bands: 'QMI operation failed: Cannot send message: QMI service 'dms' version '1.3' required, got version '1.1''

Dez 13 14:42:36 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <warn>  Modem couldn't be initialized: Couldn't check unlock status: Couldn't get SIM lock status after 6 retries

Dez 13 14:42:36 enceladus ModemManager[217]: <info>  Modem: state changed (unknown -> failed)

```

i have no sim inserted yet so this might be the 2nd warning. Still, i have no clue what to do about 'version 1.3 required'

also, i don't understand that there is an udev-rule that oviously did not get performed on every boot?

In Gnome, no 'broadband mobile device' shows up, so no configuratoin can be made or tried.

thanks, RüdigerLast edited by Wallsandfences on Wed Jan 07, 2015 1:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Wallsandfences

Next boot with inserted sim and autoloaded firmware results in:

```
systemctl status ModemManager -l

● ModemManager.service - Modem Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/ModemManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sa 2014-12-13 15:03:16 ; 1min 33s ago

 Main PID: 210 (ModemManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/ModemManager.service

           ├─210 /usr/sbin/ModemManager

           └─382 /usr/libexec/qmi-proxy

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Allocating new client ID...

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: [/dev/cdc-wdm0] Registered 'pds' (version 1.0) client with ID '1'

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load Supported Bands: 'QMI operation failed: Cannot send message: QMI service 'dms' version '1.3' required, got version '1.1''

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <info>  Modem: state changed (unknown -> locked)

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load SIM identifier: 'QMI operation failed: Cannot send message: QMI service 'dms' version '1.3' required, got version '1.1''

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load IMSI: 'QMI operation failed: Cannot send message: QMI service 'dms' version '1.3' required, got version '1.1''

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load list of Own Numbers: 'Couldn't get MSISDN: QMI protocol error (16): 'NotProvisioned''

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load current allowed/preferred modes: 'Loading current modes is not supported by this device'

Dez 13 15:03:39 enceladus ModemManager[210]: <warn>  couldn't load current Bands: 'QMI operation failed: Cannot send message: QMI service 'nas' version '1.1' required, got version '1.0''

```

and no mobile device in gnome...

UPDATE: there is a device now, and i can configure my connection, but get no connection

----------

## Wallsandfences

i investigated the nncli-tool a bit furhter re my problem.

so, i get:

```
mmcli -m 0

/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0 (device id '')

  -------------------------

  Hardware |   manufacturer: 'Qualcomm Incorporated'

           |          model: '12'

           |       revision: 'D1025-STUTABGD-3574  1  [Apr 07 2009 19:00:00]'

           |      supported: 'gsm-umts'

           |        current: 'gsm-umts'

           |   equipment id: '353093030165912'

  -------------------------

  System   |         device: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4'

           |        drivers: 'qcserial, qmi_wwan'

           |         plugin: 'Gobi'

           |   primary port: 'cdc-wdm0'

           |          ports: 'ttyUSB0 (qcdm), ttyUSB1 (at), cdc-wdm0 (qmi), wwp0s29u1u4 (net)'

  -------------------------

  Numbers  |           own : 'unknown'

  -------------------------

  Status   |           lock: 'sim-pin2'

           | unlock retries: 'sim-pin (3), sim-pin2 (3), sim-puk (10), sim-puk2 (10)'

           |          state: 'disabled'

           |    power state: 'off'

           |    access tech: 'unknown'

           | signal quality: '0' (cached)

  -------------------------

  Modes    |      supported: 'allowed: 2g; preferred: none

           |                  allowed: 3g; preferred: none

           |                  allowed: 2g, 3g; preferred: none

           |                  allowed: 2g, 3g; preferred: 2g

           |                  allowed: 2g, 3g; preferred: 3g'

           |        current: 'allowed: any; preferred: none'

  -------------------------

  Bands    |      supported: 'unknown'

           |        current: 'unknown'

  -------------------------

  IP       |      supported: 'ipv4, ipv6, ipv4v6'

  -------------------------

  3GPP     |           imei: ''

           |  enabled locks: 'none'

           |    operator id: 'unknown'

           |  operator name: 'unknown'

           |   subscription: 'unknown'

           |   registration: 'unknown'

  -------------------------

  SIM      |           path: '/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/SIM/0'

  -------------------------

  Bearers  |          paths: 'none'

```

but:

```
mmcli -m 0 -e

error: couldn't enable the modem: 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.libqmi.Error.Protocol.InvalidTransaction: Couldn't set operating mode: QMI protocol error (60): 'InvalidTransaction''

```

in journal a error message appears if i try via NM:

```
Dez 14 17:46:11 enceladus NetworkManager[336]: <warn> (cdc-wdm0) failed to connect modem: Couldn't set operating mode: QMI protocol error (60): 'InvalidTransaction'

Dez 14 17:46:11  NetworkManager[336]: <info> (cdc-wdm0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]

Dez 14 17:46:11  NetworkManager[336]: <warn> Activation (cdc-wdm0) failed for connection 'O2 Pay-by-MB'

```

so, any help is appreciated...

Rüdiger

----------

## Wallsandfences

I made it work. i downloaded obiously different firmware from the windows installer software from the lenovo website

Rüdiger

----------

## Wallsandfences

since the last world update it doesn't work anymore. 

It is the exact copy of the error it was before I updated the firmware files, but this time it doesn't help to renew them.

Rüdiger

----------

## Wallsandfences

The only way i found to make it work was setting it up in windows7, and saving my PIN permanently.

Gnome's interface is so advanced in cleanliness, but doesn't work in the end...

Windows 7 is interface hell, but at the end of the day, kept me going...

For personally it's ok, becaus my employer forces me to windows anyway, but for linux? When I need windows to make linux work, it's kind of sad...

Rüdiger

----------

